# E36 Convertible Won***8217;t Resync



## Bchase (Apr 5, 2020)

Been having some problems with my tonneau cover motor. I stripped it all apart and now mechanically all motors work fine. However the resync process doesn***8217;t work. I reengage the motors and start the process. After a few seconds the tonneau cover goes up 1cm, tries to go down a tiny bit then stops. Everything looks ok but I can***8217;t get it to lock the cover down and resync. Anyone??


----------

